# Dowels - not through dowels - to reinforce a mitered corner box



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to make a batch of keepsake boxes as Christmas presents. My plan is to use mitered corners on the carcass, and I'm looking for the right way to add a bit of reinforcement. I'm thinking dowels, exposed, would add a bit of interest. But I want perfectly round accents, not little ellipses, so the Rocker "through dowel" jig (or equivalents) are out. Instead, I'll stagger the dowels so they don't interfere with each other.

Question: can I glue up the mitered carcass first (it is about the size of a wine bottle box), then drill the holes, through the face of one board and into the end grain of the 2nd board simultaneously? Would a jig like the JessEm enable me to place the holes correctly, so that they are centered on the second board? I'm thinking of using 3/8" thick stock, so I'd use their 1/4" version.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yes I think the Jessem jig will do it but the little exposed area of short grain 1/16" wide will be vulnerable to breaking out.

You can pin with little wood pins of 1/8" or even smaller. Make a hardwood jig or lay them out and center punch the hole locations.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have the JessEm 08350 jig and it's excellent. The fence that determines the location of the dowel moves in 1/8" increments. So yes, you could use it, but you'll need to add a 1/16" spacer to center on the 3/8" stock (3/16" offset).

Your plan will work fine. Since you're gluing up the miters, really all the dowels are going to do is add an accent. A properly glued miter joint is plenty strong all by itself. If you don't want to stagger them, no real harm will come from drilling both at the same location. You'll be drilling through one to insert the other but the second one to go in will give you any reinforcement you feel you need (even though you really don't).

You could also cut slots for miter splines, which are attractive too.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a good point, Loren. I'll have to think on that. Could increase the wall thickness to 1/2".

I'm afraid I don't understand the alternative you are proposing.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, Rich, for the info about the fence!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Just little pins without the Jessem jig. I'm not aware of a dowel jig that will drill for 1/8" dowels but you can make your own. Since the parts don't have to mate, drilling can be done freehand as straightness of every hole isn't crucial in the application.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks, Rich, for the info about the fence!
> 
> - HarveyDunn


Glad to help. It sounds like there will be some very happy recipients of your gifts this Christmas.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I agree with Rich - a splined miter would be attractive (or invisible) and likely much stronger than dowels.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

> Just little pins without the Jessem jig. I m not aware of a dowel jig that will drill for 1/8" dowels but you can make your own. Since the parts don t have to mate, drilling can be done freehand as straightness of every hole isn t crucial in the application.
> 
> - Loren


Ah, I see - template with my hole spacing, center punch to mark the wood, and then drill freehand. Have I got it?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, that's the idea. I sometimes mark the hole first with an ice pick, than a center punch. You can get very accurate holes this way.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> "... Since you re gluing up the miters, really all the dowels are going to do is add an accent. A properly glued miter joint is plenty strong all by itself. ....
> 
> - Rich


I agree 100% I have made thousands of cedar boxes with mitered corners using 3/8" wood and have never had a joint like this fail.


----------



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

Could I put a Dremel with a 1/8" drill bit into one of these and get the holes perfectly straight?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Could I put a Dremel with a 1/8" drill bit into one of these and get the holes perfectly straight?
> 
> - HarveyDunn


I agree with Loren that precise drilling isn't necessary since the box is already going to be glued up.


----------

